

Cisco to buy NewScale - 3am
http://gigaom.com/cloud/cisco-buys-newscale/

======
3am
This is a pretty big deal in the maturation of private clouds. NewScale
probably isn't something of interest to a startup with integrated operations
and practicing DevOps/continuous deployment, but for larger organization it
allows the IT division to publish a catalog of VMs and then allow for
chargeback between departments ("self-service IT")

